# New Shimano Saint for 2013 (and ther goodies...)



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

It appears that Shimano may be overhauling Saint for 2013. I noticed it while looking into the new GT Fury that the Athertons are going to be on this season.

I don't have any pictures but it looks like the new brakes will be based on the new XTR master cylinders with an updated four-piston caliper, the rear derailleur will have a new hanger mechanism and go to ten speeds, and the rotors are going to be the ICE Tech rotors. I don't know about the shifter other than the fact that it is going to ten speeds as well.

It also looks like there will be another dh group to compliment Saint called Zee. Also Fox and SRAM seem to be doing a few things.

I am excited to find out more details and see pictures as it all develops. Information can be found here: 2013 Mountain Bike Product News | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Shots of what may be the new group can be found on the video here: First Look - Atherton Racing GT Fury - Pinkbike.com


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

10 speed for dh. In a world where pro racers are getting by on 6 gears and mortals are getting by on a 11-28 9speed drivetrain do we really need one more useless gear?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

his dudeness said:


> 10 speed for dh. In a world where pro racers are getting by on 6 gears and mortals are getting by on a 11-28 9speed drivetrain do we really need one more useless gear?


I seem to agree. Didn't SRAM start out the ten speed "revolution" with the XX group?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's some shots from Gwins bike taken last season. Look for Shimano to show this stuff off around Sea Otter time I'm thinking...

Hybrid derailleur mish mash:










New caliper design with top loading pads: (yay)










Levers:












his dudeness said:


> 10 speed for dh. In a world where pro racers are getting by on 6 gears and mortals are getting by on a 11-28 9speed drivetrain do we really need one more useless gear?


QUIET YOU!


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

his dudeness said:


> 10 speed for dh. In a world where pro racers are getting by on 6 gears and mortals are getting by on a 11-28 9speed drivetrain do we really need one more useless gear?


They are going 10 speed to take advantage of the improved shiftting the Dyna-Sys chain brings and to keep things standard.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Nagaredama said:


> They are going 10 speed to take advantage of the improved shiftting the Dyna-Sys chain brings and to keep things standard.


But does the expensive directional chain actually improve performance, or is it more a case of _it cost so much it has to have improved something?_


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i think whats cooler is the fsa angleset, maybe they got it right.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

b-kul said:


> i think whats cooler is the fsa angleset, maybe they got it right.


And this is related to new Shimano....how? :skep:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> And this is related to new Shimano....how? :skep:


The article I linked to in the original post talks about more than Shimano but my main interest was in the Shimano stuff. I'm pretty sure that FSA was mentioned there.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> And this is related to new Shimano....how? :skep:


it was in the linked pb vid on gees bike.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

mtbnozpikr said:


> The article I linked to in the original post talks about more than Shimano but my main interest was in the Shimano stuff. I'm pretty sure that FSA was mentioned there.


Ah yes. Oops. I read that article a while ago and forgot they talked about other brands.

IIRC, there was a good debate on the Monkey about whether Fox would ruin the new 34mm forks with the 15mm axle.

They did.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

b-kul said:


> it was in the linked pb vid on gees bike.


Yeah, that's what it was.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

b-kul said:


> it was in the linked pb vid on gees bike.


Got it. I ignore most things with "Gee" in the title.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> IIRC, there was a good debate on the Monkey about whether Fox would ruin the new 34mm forks with the 15mm axle.
> 
> They did.


they got railroaded into the standard, i dont think they had too much choice.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

b-kul said:


> they got railroaded into the standard, i dont think they had too much choice.


See, I remember it was Fox and Shimano that came up with the 15mm standard. I just figured they might go 20mm with the 34 series, and keep 15 for the 32 series.

Meh. I'll keep my *20mm* Revelation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Fix the Spade said:


> But does the expensive directional chain actually improve performance, or is it more a case of _it cost so much it has to have improved something?_


The new stuff doesn't cost that much more than the old 9 speed stuff. Yes, it is better. They'll be using it on the new road product.

When you make the chain directional you can tailor the inner and outer links to shift better since you know which way the chain will be going and whether it needs to climb or go down the cassette.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks like the old 4 pot


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> See, I remember it was Fox and Shimano that came up with the 15mm standard. I just figured they might go 20mm with the 34 series, and keep 15 for the 32 series.
> 
> Meh. I'll keep my *20mm* Revelation. :thumbsup:


How are you liking that revelation?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

his dudeness said:


> 10 speed for dh. In a world where pro racers are getting by on 6 gears and mortals are getting by on a 11-28 9speed drivetrain do we really need one more useless gear?


The only reason I get excited about 10-speed is the advent of 9t cogs on the cassette. With a 9-36t out back, we can get the full range of gears needed for most riding on a single chainring, including a proper climbing gear without having to spin out on the way down. Goodbye FD old friend.

(Of course, 9 cog cassettes could have been developed for 9-speed as well, but I think I heard that the deraileurs would have trouble handling a 9-36t cassette, so that is why 10-speed has enabled this to happen now...).

Hope says they are just about ready to bring theirs to the market in Jan/Feb of this year BTW. I guess Canfield won't be far behind with theirs either if all goes to plan...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd buy them if they keep them in this raw, at least an option to get them that way. . Looks so good


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Is it the small gear or tall gear that causes the trouble?*

(Of course, 9 cog cassettes could have been developed for 9-speed as well, but I think I heard that the deraileurs would have trouble handling a 9-36t cassette, so that is why 10-speed has enabled this to happen now...).

I run a "10 speed" rear derailleur just fine with a 9 speed XO shifter just fine......I think it has more to do with the length of the derailleur. My dad runs a 36 tooth ring and an XTR long cage in back on his Sultan without any issues


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

wasea04 said:


> (Of course, 9 cog cassettes could have been developed for 9-speed as well, but I think I heard that the deraileurs would have trouble handling a 9-36t cassette, so that is why 10-speed has enabled this to happen now...).
> 
> I run a "10 speed" rear derailleur just fine with a 9 speed XO shifter just fine......I think it has more to do with the length of the derailleur. My dad runs a 36 tooth ring and an XTR long cage in back on his Sultan without any issues


Ah. I probably got it wrong then. Maybe it's because having 10 gears helps keep the steps between each cog in the cassette tighter, with such a spread to cover (9-36)?

Or , they are developing this on 10sp just because it's the latest platform, another reason to force everybody to upgrade... 

BTW I'm still very much hoping that a medium cage will be enough for these cassettes, I think with a single ring up front it should be.


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

10 speed is a good thing. But not necceserally for downhill... Hopefully I will never ever own a trail bike with a front derailleur. I like to keep things simple and secure and a 1x10 setup with some sort of chain guide up front is great. If I can't pedal it with a 32-36 ratio it's steep enough to not feel embarassed when walking the bike up the hill.  To be honest I don't mind having 9 gears for downhill. I ride a lot around to get to the dh trails, so a 11-27 cassette is good for that but also tight enough to get smooth shifts.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

his dudeness said:


> How are you liking that revelation?


It's due for a service, but otherwise it's great!


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> See, I remember it was Fox and Shimano that came up with the 15mm standard. I just figured they might go 20mm with the 34 series, and keep 15 for the 32 series.
> 
> Meh. I'll keep my *20mm* Revelation. :thumbsup:


Fox came up with the idea. Shimano developed the standard and axle system.


----------



## dhoby (Dec 1, 2009)

*saint 2013*

sneek peak


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

dhoby said:


> sneek peak


Not too shabby, thanks for the post.:thumbsup:


----------



## monkei (May 1, 2007)

Shimano 2013 Gravity Components - Sea Otter 2012 | Mountain Bike Review
2013 Shimano Saint Group Set - First Look - Pinkbike.com








sicklookinrotor


----------

